# Help Your Fellow Heretics!



## Jezlad

Who would like to help their fellow wargaming forum buddies by sharing some knowledge and ideas?

The procedure is really simple. We need articles of at least 300 words (with pictures if possible in painting guides) for each of the following topics.

*Stipulations.*

The title must be as written below.
The title should be spread throughout the article. 

beastmen tactics 
blood angels tactics 
bretonnia tactics 
grey knights tactics 
high elves tactics 
necrons tactics 
ogre kingdoms tactics 
orcs and goblins tactics 
painting beastmen 
painting bretonnians 
painting daemons of chaos 
painting dark eldar 
painting dark elves 
painting dwarfs 
painting grey knights 
painting lizardmen 
painting necrons 
painting orcs and goblins 
painting sisters of battle 
painting space wolves 
painting tau empire 
painting the empire 
painting tomb kings 
painting tyranids 
painting vampire counts 
painting wood elves 
skaven tactics 
space wolves tactics 
tau empire tactics 
tomb kings tactics 
wood elves tactics 





First of all though lets talk about incentives and give you an opportunity to voice what you would like in return for imparting your skills and knowledge.

So? Anyone willing to do these for free subscriber access?


----------



## Red Corsairs

I'll have a go at writing a couple myself over the next week or so.

May I suggest that The Order of the Astropath be awarded to those that provide the articles?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good idea RC, the medal has more cachet and lets current supporters have a little reward as well.

I can see a couple that I could try over the next few days.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

I can do some tutorials on painting Necrons, and i can probably voice my choices of army into some sort of tactics articles... i'll start taking some pics at the weekend...


----------



## Midge913

I am with RC and Dave, a new shiney is always an incentive for those of us who already have subscriber access. I see a couple of those that could be fun to work up.


----------



## Djinn24

Can I ask that there at least be a minimum? I worked my ass off for that award and it took 1.5 years to finally get it. Free subscriber access would be cool, I can tack it onto the 6 months I have built up that I am saving for a oh crap I really am broke moment.

I know there are a couple I can work on there. I need models to airbrush anyways.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Having just bought some new mini's to upgrade my vamps, I could get in on this - shinies and free sub sounds like a fair bargain.k:


----------



## Samules

Looking forward too the new articles that will be popping up! :so_happy:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

djinn24 said:


> Can I ask that there at least be a minimum? I worked my ass off for that award and it took 1.5 years to finally get it. Free subscriber access would be cool, I can tack it onto the 6 months I have built up that I am saving for a oh crap I really am broke moment.


I agree that a medal for a single tolerable article might devalue it.

As submissions could be measured in terms of both quality and quantity I suggest that the requirements be slightly loose so that a smaller number of superb articles ranks with a larger number of great articles rather than you get the award for X articles accepted.

I think one issue is whether there is a reward only for the best in topic or a reward for all those that are good enough. As there are different approaches to both painting and playing the same army I suggest there be a reward available for more than one per topic.


----------



## MidnightKid333

Do you generally need to be a good painter for the painting articles? It is just a walkthrough, so as long as you know what to do, it should not be a problem if the person giving the instructions is not a professional, but then again if someone is watching a painting tutorial, then they are probably not a master-class painter either.

and my apologies for the lack of knowledge, but what are the benefits of being a subscriber?

I have an un-painted Chaos Daemons army that I could show. Some kind of tyranid painting tutorial could also be possible.

the same thing applies for my lizardmen. They are painted green and my paint scheme does not match, so I need to strip the paint from these green models and repaint them.

Overall, this sounds like a cool way to get motivated with my other armies and heighten my painting skill at the same time.

I am also great with any conversion-work if you need anything along those lines, though. Just recently started Chaos and Lizardmen so my tactics are hazy.


----------



## Djinn24

Just a solidly written article on how to make bare plastic look at least tabletop. That normally makes a good article.


----------



## Red Corsairs

MidnightKid333 said:


> and my apologies for the lack of knowledge, but what are the benefits of being a subscriber?


All is explained here - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3575.


----------



## demonlord24

I can do some Tau tactics. But, question, do you need to be a really good painter for painting tutorials?


----------



## Djinn24

Tabletop or better would be a good rule of thumb. Solid case coat with not a huge numbers of mess ups, some shading (a wash put on the model and left to dry of normally good for this) and some light highlights.


----------



## Ratvan

Well since I am currently painting my new army (Night Goblins) I would like to volunteer for the Painting Article. I got several different painting techniques at the moment that I wouldn't mind showing off

I also starting to get a bit more involved with the gaming side having found a few other new players in the area back to fantasy from the 40k and LoTR side of things so maybe a O'n'G Tactica would be good to do as well


----------



## Red Corsairs

I'm going to have a shot at a painting beastmen article. Hopefully I'll make some progress on it at the weekend.

It's great to see so much interest in this :good:


----------



## Rhino 88

Iam going to knock-out a wood elf painting tutorial and a wood elf tactical...

I have a soft spot for wood elves...

Rhino


----------



## Ratvan

Yeah well fantasy needs some lovin


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I will knock out a Skaven tactica as well as a Vampire Counts one.

Look forward to writing it.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I can't help but notice some of the things on the list are repeated... Does this indicate a greater desire for them, or is it just gremlins? :grin:


----------



## Jezlad

Good spot mate.

Must of been an error with my program....


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Another question about painting articles:

I know that a progressive painting guide, with pictures running from plastic to the finished article, would be preferable, but does anybody think that using a pre-painted model, with close up shots of painted areas and text descriptions of how it was achieved, would work also?

I have several models already painted, and could churn out a quick guide should that be acceptable.


----------



## Djinn24

As long as you explained the steos in detail you used to get to what the person is seeing it should be ok.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

djinn24 said:


> As long as you explained the steos in detail you used to get to what the person is seeing it should be ok.


Thanks mate - thought I'd get a second opinion before typing my fingers bloody.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Hmm... Sadly, I'm not one much on tactics :biggrin:. However, I'll do what I can in regards to the painting part. I have some old 5th Ed WFB gobbos hanging about that would suffice for part of the painting. I'm also going to help a friend with some wytches for 40k so I might be able to work in something over painting those Dark Eldar. Come to think of it, I have been itching to paint up some necrons as well. Actually, I also have some old lizardmen as well from the 6th ed WFB box. :headbutt: I might be working myself into a hole here :biggrin:.

I'll take stock of what I have and see about getting some stuff done. I don't see any problems with covering subjects that others have already volunteered for. I mean honestly, the more tutorials over something the better :biggrin:! Something about variety being the spice of life or some such :wink:.

One question I do have, though. Given that the topics are generalized, should they encompass much of the range or can one simply do a tutorial like: "Painting Necrons - Warriors" followed with another "Painting Necrons - Immortals" and the like? Or, are you looking for the broader sweeping tutorials that would cover both Warriors and Immortals in a single one?

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Shogun_Nate said:


> One question I do have, though. Given that the topics are generalized, should they encompass much of the range or can one simply do a tutorial like: "Painting Necrons - Warriors" followed with another "Painting Necrons - Immortals" and the like? Or, are you looking for the broader sweeping tutorials that would cover both Warriors and Immortals in a single one?


Good question Nate. I too would be interested to know if the specified titles could be further sub-divided, as I feel this would add to the "spice":victory:.


----------



## Djinn24

Jezlad said:


> *Stipulations.*
> 
> The title must be as written below.
> The title should be spread throughout the article.



Just a friendly reminder ^^^^^


----------



## Serpion5

djinn24 said:


> Just a friendly reminder ^^^^^


Administered with this hammer... :laugh: 

I may be able to put together a tactica or two given enough time. 

Especially given my old necron and c'tan tactica have been conveniently rendered useless. :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightKid333

Whoa Serp.. Awesome new avatar.. 

and DecrepidDragon had a good question there.


----------



## blackspine

I'll work on a quick 
"how to paint beastmen"

it's not going to be 'eavy metal, but it'll help a ton for beginners.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I'm currently painting up some orks (the first miniatures I've ever painted, so yeah, this will be tabletop) and I'm using the painting guide in the AoBR booklet. Would this be acceptable (with my own pics, obviously), or do I have to have a unique way of painting up the orks?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I'm currently painting up some orks (the first miniatures I've ever painted, so yeah, this will be tabletop) and I'm using the painting guide in the AoBR booklet. Would this be acceptable (with my own pics, obviously), or do I have to have a unique way of painting up the orks?


Having tried to follow some of the GW guides myself in the past I found them to be less than user friendly; I would assume that people looking for pinting guides might at least partially be doing it for the same reason, so a different description of applying the same palette might help.

Also, as GW has been around for decades I doubt there is a unique way of painting an ork.


----------



## bitsandkits

Just to chuck it out there but we are on the verge of a paint range change for GW and despite peoples fetish for other paint manufactures,gw paints are generally the starting point and bench mark for most painters,anyway what im getting at is should we look at that or take that into consideration ?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> ...we are on the verge of a paint range change for GW....
> 
> gw paints are generally the starting point and bench mark for most painters....


I can see merit in both points.

I think that it would just impose quite a delay in submission if the painting guides are held back until the new range is out there and people have had a chance to use it, epecially as existing painters might have a stock of some colours built up. If the change in range results in a colour not existing any more then it might be best to solve it by editing the tutorial or commenting with the suggested new colour.

I find the second point more tricky: it would be superb if all tutorials had a formally described colour (i.e. hue, value, intensity) followed by the closest paint or mix of paints from each major range; however imposing too many restrictions might put off posters who have a great technique to share but have never used GW paints.


----------



## Djinn24

LOL then I would never do tutorials as I do not use GW paints. I doubt doing a basic tutorial would have the need to hold off on the new "triads" or whatever is coming out. That would be great series of tutorials in themselves.


----------



## arumichic

Oh!!! I'm going to be painting another Warboss here in the next week and I was thinking about doing this already so I'll go ahead and do it. I'm also trying to paint a couple more things by the end of this month since I go back on the road, so I'll try to get as much done and posted/submitted as possible and it's giving me extra motivation. My only problem actually might be taking good quality pictures because of my camera!!! Grrr...


----------



## SGMAlice

Hmmm.. I don't see any 40k Orks on that list but just in case:
I can write one up on painting the AoBR Orks, for first time players who may not have much confidence in painting. I'm no Van Gogh of the 40k world but i achieve a respectable tabletop quality. (feel free to contradict that but i can provide examples if need be)
I have spares of all the mini's from AoBR, undercoated but not painted.
A guide like this would give the reader a familiar start point, one with mini's they have in front of them when jumping into 40k for the first time via the AoBR set, as many often do.

SGMAlice


----------



## Shogun_Nate

djinn24 said:


> Just a friendly reminder ^^^^^


I gathered that much. :laugh: However, I still think the question posed is valid. Most tutorials are pretty basic (and I don't mean simplistic :biggrin as they generally cover only one example of painting. Given that armies comprise of several different unit types which may (or may not depending on the army) share the same overall color scheme there are variables. Necrons for example. Bog standard warriors will generally be a single color with little in the way of variation. While a unit like praetorians or lychguard will have more color to them, even if they are keeping with a certain style. That's why I ask :wink:.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Azkaellon

my pre-heresy how to guide will be made once i start my project up....I am planning to have custode (do it your self versions) in there as well, they make cool terminators


----------



## Tossidin

I would like to voice my interest for writing space wolves tactics/a (details per pm)


----------



## Jezlad

Go right ahead mate  I want to get all the main races covered first before moving onto the individual unit types.

The endgame would be a dedicated well written tactics piece on every unit, character and army in the game. The same for painting guides. We have over a million posts and countless thousands of members, together we can cover every single aspect of the game.


----------



## Djinn24

So we are going to start posting useful stuff in the endgame now?


----------



## Azkaellon

Jezlad said:


> Go right ahead mate  I want to get all the main races covered first before moving onto the individual unit types.
> 
> The endgame would be a dedicated well written tactics piece on every unit, character and army in the game. The same for painting guides. We have over a million posts and countless thousands of members, together we can cover every single aspect of the game.


True, consider pre-heresy done since im pretty much only focusing on that now days.....other wise most 40k armys have lost there flavor.... (damn traitor smurfs...)


----------



## Red Corsairs

djinn24 said:


> So we are going to start posting useful stuff in the endgame now?


No, what Jezlad means is that the final product we are aiming to achieve is a dedicated well written tactics piece on every unit, character and army in the game. The same for painting guides. We have over a million posts and countless thousands of members, together we can cover every single aspect of the game.


----------



## Tossidin

Ok! Just gotta figure out how to approach it, there is a ton of things I wanna get into the tactica...


----------



## Djinn24

Sigh so back to Ploss porn in the Endgame. QQ was excited for a second.


----------



## Ratvan

Where do we post the finished articles?


----------



## Red Corsairs

Tactics Articles should be posted under the correct Army section found within the Tactica Articles forum here - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=118 or here for Fantasy - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=173.

Painting Articles should be posted here - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=102.


----------



## Tossidin

I have written 6 pags of Tossidins finest space wolves tactics. It is not a unit by unit tactica, though that is what it will turn into in the near future if you guys see it as usefull! I would like to ask for a couple volunteers to read through it, to see if others can grasp what I am trying to explain, and make sure it isn't too hard to read (yes, I do use acronyms before you ask!). Anyone interested in doing some effort for nothing more than an e-cookie? PM me your mail and I will send you the document


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> Sigh so back to Ploss porn in the Endgame. QQ was excited for a second.


Don't worry i have the eyebleach ready for us all.....:drinks:


----------



## Shogun_Nate

djinn24 said:


> Sigh so back to Ploss porn in the Endgame. QQ was excited for a second.


Hey now! Plossy's a sexy bastard! All we'd have to do is shave off that hideous goatee-mustache thing he's got plastered to his face! Well that and a couple million dollars in plastic surgery (honestly, make up ((unlike paint)) can only cover up so much...). Maybe some lessons in etiquette? Hrmm... This is starting to look more and more like a hopeless endeavor...


----------



## Djinn24

I see Ploss Every.Damn. Day. The sexy has worn off.


----------



## Ratvan

Orc and Goblin tactic article has started, I covered Lords, Heroes, Magic and Core. Not going to to special Characters as I do not use them In my games so am a little biased beyond "Get lots more for the cost" attitude


----------



## Rhino 88

Hey guys, currently trying to send Jezzabels a paint dem, but i don know how to add pics to messages and where to send..?! arrrhhhh help please


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Rhino 88 said:


> Hey guys, currently trying to send Jezzabels a paint dem, but i don know how to add pics to messages and where to send..?! arrrhhhh help please


The tutorials go in the correct Forum rather than being PM'd to Jez. Painting demos go here.


----------



## Ratvan

Done with the exception of Special Characters, It's a dull day at work

http://http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105691


----------



## Jezlad

Can I please stress at this point that anything over 750 words is total overkill.

We do not need eBooks... we need highly targetted articles that cater to specific needs... when someone is looking for info on Skaven Jezzails I want them to come to our 500 word specialized article written on the subject.

A one sentence line in the middle of a 3500 word guide isn't going to bring any targetted visitors. If you wish to share your knowledge and help each other keep it focused and to the point


----------



## Ratvan

Sorry got a bit keyboard happy


----------



## Midge913

For those of you submitting painting or converting tutorials. Please take the time to read the rules for submitting a Tutorial, located here. djinn and I are starting to see these roll in and there have been some formatting issues that would be solved by taking the time to read the rules for tutorial submission. Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## Djinn24

In a Nutshell, 

1. use the keywords that Jez posted as they appear in the titles and also in the body of the message.
2. Upload the pictures to the gallery and link from there, if you need help, PM me and I can hop on Skype when I have the time, Cypher has a nice walk through posted in the thread. Do NOT attach the pictures to the message, that is not good formatting.
3. Post he actual tutorial in the thread, not a link leading away, you can have a link to your own page if you like but the entire tutorial must be in the message. As a site owner myself, you still get traffic by doing that.
4. Spell check please!

Any other questions please feel free to PM,


----------



## crabpuff

Tossidin said:


> I have written 6 pags of Tossidins finest space wolves tactics. It is not a unit by unit tactica, though that is what it will turn into in the near future if you guys see it as usefull! I would like to ask for a couple volunteers to read through it, to see if others can grasp what I am trying to explain, and make sure it isn't too hard to read (yes, I do use acronyms before you ask!). Anyone interested in doing some effort for nothing more than an e-cookie? PM me your mail and I will send you the document


I can give it a read through, since I play SW and was planning on writing tactics on those units I know well. I can offer up my own material to you if you already haven't mentioned it.


----------



## mcmuffin

if you want to send me a copy, i will take a look through it and give my opinions on it, i was considering writing out a tactica for them myself


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As Jez would prefer many short articles to a single huge post about everything, several SW players could easily get in on this.


----------



## crabpuff

It makes sense, that way someone can look at just the unit they are wanting to learn about and not have to wade through a giant article looking for it.


----------



## Tossidin

Thanks for the offer to help (and Dave for already doing so!). Pm me your mail please, cause the document is long (though I am shortening it down atm).

If you want to make a joint effort then let's try


----------



## Shogun_Nate

djinn24 said:


> I see Ploss Every.Damn. Day. The sexy has worn off.


My condolences bud...really . Still, grats on 10k posts! :biggrin: That's gotta count for something (even if it does little to re-sexify the Plossmeister :biggrin!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Kreuger

Dave T Hobbit said:


> As Jez would prefer many short articles to a single huge post about everything, several SW players could easily get in on this.


I was thinking about doing a short piece on _Painting Daemons of chaos: Bloodletters_. Is that too specific, or is that more of what management is hoping for?


----------



## Jezlad

Yeah that would be awesome. Just call it "painting bloodletters" though think what people will type into google.

Thats the angle we're going for, we want to cover as many queries as possible


----------



## Kreuger

Jez, I figured this was driven by SEO, that's actually why I first thought you might want the title to include all of it.

But hey, just "painting bloodletters" would read much better in the middle of my sentences.


----------



## Ratvan

How far have we still to go for all the topics to be covered off?


----------



## Boc

In terms of Warhammer 40K tactics articles, still need one written for:

*Grey Knights Tactics*

*Tau Tactics*

In addition to the free subscriber access, I'll get 50 rep to whoever gets up solid articles. Thanks!


----------



## Ratvan

shame I don't play 40k really


----------



## Boc

Ratvan said:


> shame I don't play 40k really


Never too late to start


----------



## Ratvan

I'm looking into it, just trying to find an army I like the look of which is difficult


----------

